# Port Oâ€™ Connor fishing has been on fire!



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

This is my late April early may report. Fish seemed to move into their â€œmayâ€ patterns early this year and the shorelines have been loaded with glass minnows and fishing around them has made for some fun days! Most fishing has been waist to knee with some occasional trips fishing out a little deeper. Biggest thing is find the glass minnows and your on the fish. The trout have all been solid fish. We are starting to see now in may the majority in the 20â€+ range. Redfish weâ€™re easy pickings right up on the grass all of April but have settled into the summer time patterns as the temps have been HOT! The last couple of weeks.


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

I will agree! I have fished POC all of my life and its been a LONG time since its been this good especially this early in the season. Stay safe out there guys.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I think with all this social distancing the boat and people traffic has been way down. I bet that has alot to do with it. Maybe not so many burning shorelines..........


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

ROBOWADER said:


> I think with all this social distancing the boat and people traffic has been way down. I bet that has alot to do with it. Maybe not so many burning shorelines..........


Boat traffic has been like the 4th of July every weekend since this started.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



ROBOWADER said:


> I think with all this social distancing the boat and people traffic has been way down. I bet that has alot to do with it. Maybe not so many burning shorelines..........


boat traffic has doubled or even tripled since the social distancing thing started, no joke. everyone is off work with a pocket full of our money. :texasflag


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

We've been wanting to get to POC for 6 weeks but work and weather have kept us away. I am hoping Thursday next week the stars will align.


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have never in my 30 years down there seen so many people down there in April and may. Every weekend is literally as crowded as one of the big holiday weekends. Itâ€™s insane! Hoping everyone has used up their vacation and the crowds will level off as the summer goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

c hook said:


> boat traffic has doubled or even tripled since the social distancing thing started, no joke. everyone is off work with a pocket full of our money. :texasflag


Totally agree, with everyone either not working or working from home, even some weekdays have been bad.


----------



## SouthTexasSlayer (Apr 27, 2018)

The really sad thing about port o connor in is even the late spring and early summer months the bait stands cannot produce live shrimp 7 days a week. And I would not say anything cuz Iâ€™m personally not a shrimper, my grandpa was the 
Operator and owner of docs doc James Morris in poc and he always had bait no mater the time of year or how busy it was. The bait stand owners these days are lazy and dont care. When I call and I ask if u do u know when u will have live shrimp on a Sunday morning cuz ur out at (foggies) and u tell me Monday at about noon Means ur Shrimp boats arenâ€™t leaving the dock till Monday about daylight. The reason port o connor is behind All the other gulf coast is because of lazy *** bait fisherman.....


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Aww hell....live bait woes over here too?


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

SouthTexasSlayer said:


> The really sad thing about port o connor in is even the late spring and early summer months the bait stands cannot produce live shrimp 7 days a week. And I would not say anything cuz Iâ€™️m personally not a shrimper, my grandpa was the
> Operator and owner of docs doc James Morris in poc and he always had bait no mater the time of year or how busy it was. The bait stand owners these days are lazy and dont care. When I call and I ask if u do u know when u will have live shrimp on a Sunday morning cuz ur out at (foggies) and u tell me Monday at about noon Means ur Shrimp boats arenâ€™️t leaving the dock till Monday about daylight. The reason port o connor is behind All the other gulf coast is because of lazy *** bait fisherman.....





Aggieangler said:


> Aww hell....live bait woes over here too?


He made a whole post whining about live bait. My suggestion, quit using live bait to pick up stragglers. Learn to actually fish....


----------



## ol'possum (Jan 20, 2017)

SouthTexasSlayer said:


> The really sad thing about port o connor in is even the late spring and early summer months the bait stands cannot produce live shrimp 7 days a week. And I would not say anything cuz Iâ€™m personally not a shrimper, my grandpa was the
> Operator and owner of docs doc James Morris in poc and he always had bait no mater the time of year or how busy it was. The bait stand owners these days are lazy and dont care. When I call and I ask if u do u know when u will have live shrimp on a Sunday morning cuz ur out at (foggies) and u tell me Monday at about noon Means ur Shrimp boats arenâ€™t leaving the dock till Monday about daylight. The reason port o connor is behind All the other gulf coast is because of lazy *** bait fisherman.....


what true fishermen use bait.....wait 'til Croaker is made a gamefish and no Croaker fishing, cannot wait...


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

While I prefer arties, I would never call some one who uses bait a non-fisherman. As long as it's legal Rock-On.


----------



## SouthTexasSlayer (Apr 27, 2018)

U know what I get one week off a month. If I want live bait to take my wife and little girl. Then I guess Iâ€™m an *** hole sorry for wanting to pass on fishing and the outdoors to my daughter. You know itâ€™s a little hard to throw lures when thatâ€™s not what u know how to do. I catch fish on live bait and I catch a lot so why change now. Yes I got mad about the lack of shrimp but maybe I got screwed out of two days fishing cuz my wife and kid wonâ€™t throw lures and we went home.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



SouthTexasSlayer said:


> U know what I get one week off a month. If I want live bait to take my wife and little girl. Then I guess Iâ€™m an *** hole sorry for wanting to pass on fishing and the outdoors to my daughter. You know itâ€™s a little hard to throw lures when thatâ€™s not what u know how to do. I catch fish on live bait and I catch a lot so why change now. Yes I got mad about the lack of shrimp but maybe I got screwed out of two days fishing cuz my wife and kid wonâ€™t throw lures and we went home.


there is nothing wrong with using shrimp for the kids and wife, makes fishing fun for them. did you try to use lures and maybe teach them how since there was no bait available? you and they may be surprised at the results and no mess. they might like that.:texasflag


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I started my girlfriend out with live bait in saltwater. I then took her bass fishing to teach her different lure presentation, mostly topwater and crankbaits. Once she mastered that, I let her try it for some trout and reds. I bought livebait just in case boredom set in.....she had a great topwater bite, catching trout and a 40in. Red on a crankbait. She refuses to throw bait now. ( so I proposed to her...lol) if you cant get shrimp, just keep the trip short if throwing lures unless they are on some fish. Kids/ wives will lose interest quick, but dont give up just because there is no live bait. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

My wife & kids didn't like throwing artificial either so I quit taking them fishing.


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Just to clarify for the uneducated idiots who are clearly salty about not catching as much fish as we do........ some of these trips are on artificials. Most of our April trips were artificial trips. And this year we have only had about 3 trips that we didnâ€™t limit on our target species with artificial. Thatâ€™s what happens when you have 30 years experience in one area and fish 3 days a week. Get over yourselves! Weâ€™ve been placing in tournaments for 20 years down here. Donâ€™t tell me I canâ€™t fish because we use croakers from time to time. Literally fish artificial from September through April. Iâ€™ll go elbow to elbow with any one of you wanna be purist! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

3 of the last 4 pictures were artificial trips in April drum came off gulp. So suck it ya bunch of cry babies









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

LaddH said:


> Not wanting to be rude but I donâ€™t think anyone here gives a ratâ€™s butt what you fish with or how often you limit out other than being curious about what they are biting on.
> I fish a mix of baits too, mostly artificial and some mullet but have never called anyone an idiot concerning my choice of bait or felt like I had to defend what I choose to throw.
> No one told you what you to fish with . The whole gist of the thread was that you should have options and not let a shrimp shortage ruin your trip.
> I would add get a cast net to the other suggestions.


I should have quoted ole possum his response was what true fisherman use bait. Seems pretty uneducated. I personally donâ€™t care heat people use as I do it all! Offshore inshore bait artificial cane pole etc. the point of these forums is to be helpful and relay information. The blue water forum is much better about that than this one which is why I typically only post in the blue water forum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will-billy (Dec 23, 2018)

how may richards does it take to make an internet forum?


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

will-billy said:


> how may richards does it take to make an internet forum?


Counting you?


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

I read all this stuff from blowhards who all want to prove how good they are with stories and the occasional glory stringer picture and just laugh.

As I stare down the barrel of 60 I realize how utterly futile the internet can be. I wish you all good health, intact families and a happy life. Bait vs artificial is friggin carpet lint on the ratings of important.


----------

